# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Si te instaloj MAC

## apostrof

Di ndonjeri Te me tregoj se si te INstaloj Macintosh ?

----------


## autotune

Problem te kuptohet kjo pytja jote!!  ne titullin e temes thua te instalosh MAC !! 
cfar ke fjalen sisitem operimi Mac OS X   ?  
ku ta instalosh ? 
ne desktop apo laptop apo pc ?
ku ke problem ne instalim? 
qfar sistemi operativ ke ? etjetjetj....

ps. me duket osht vendi ku te postohet gjithqka qka ka te bej per Macintosh 
http://forumishqiptar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=164

----------


## apostrof

Po  per Sistem operativ E kam Fjalen , Dua ta Instaloj ne pc , Kom Xp sp 3 Edhe Ubuntu 9.4

----------


## Uke Topalli

Nuk mundesh ne menyre legale. Per ne menyre ilegale lexoje:
http://dailyapps.net/2007/10/hack-at...-3-easy-steps/

----------


## darwin

> Po  per Sistem operativ E kam Fjalen , Dua ta Instaloj ne pc , Kom Xp sp 3 Edhe Ubuntu 9.4


iATKOS

....

----------


## autotune

Duhet ditur qfar motherboard ke, ma thua emrin e mobos ndoshta mund te ndihmoj diqka.Minimum 2GB ram duhet ti kesh per me punu sisitemi mire, duhet pas paraysh qe nuk osht leht sepse gjithqka mund te del jasht parashikimit dhe nuk ke ku te drejtohesh sepse mac os x ne pc ende nuk esht legale dhe nuk ekziston support ne ket drejtim. Mund te provosh disa lloje qe jan programuar per te punuar ne pc mac os x por jo  te gjith llojet punojn ne pc. Provo duke kerku iPC 10.5.6 kete mund ta instalosh me IDE mode kurse per Ideneb apo iATKOS duhet te kesh nje pllak qe supporton AHCI mode, prvo te paren gjeje bej download djege ne dvd, pregadite nje particion ne FAT32 dhe bej boot dvd shtyp F8 dhe starto duke shkruar komanden '-v'  dhe shiko nese je me fat qe te arrish deri tek fillimi instalimit.

----------

